# How do I change my profile picture and do other things?



## Unfey (Apr 8, 2013)

I've been on Personality Cafe for awhile and can't figure out how to change my profile picture or add a signature. Help.


----------



## Cael (Jan 23, 2013)

Open 'settings' at the top right, on the left side of the settings page, there will be a 'My Settings' tab, under that click 'Edit Profile Picture', then follow the steps to either use an image online or from your computer.

For your signature, go back under the 'My Settings' tab and click "Edit Signature", from there, it's the same as making a post in the forums.


----------



## ilixir (Feb 18, 2015)

Please help! I'm such a dork -- edit signature won't show up. How many achievements do I need to make one?


----------



## Kattrain (Apr 8, 2016)

I can't even edit my information and the option for "my settings" doesn't show up


----------



## Zander35E (Nov 16, 2016)

*Help with Signature*



Cael said:


> Open 'settings' at the top right, on the left side of the settings page, there will be a 'My Settings' tab, under that click 'Edit Profile Picture', then follow the steps to either use an image online or from your computer.
> 
> For your signature, go back under the 'My Settings' tab and click "Edit Signature", from there, it's the same as making a post in the forums.


This post was very helpful. Thank you!

EDIT: I can't see where to edit my signature. Please help!


----------



## aus2020 (Jun 29, 2011)

After you click on settings on the top right hand corner, edit signature is on the left hand side, listed under my profile.


----------

